# Freakish HVAC indiglo find



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

DUDE!

So I'm futsin around at work doing nothing. I hit eBay and type "sentra" into the search bar and start scrolling through piles and piles of useless crap. Out of no where on page 13 of 74 (very bored) there they are!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=43952&item=2475857084&rd=1

Indiglo HVACs!
I've been trying to get my hands on some of these for ages!
:fluffy: 

I thought these things were extinct! I'm doubtful of their quality, so I got the paypal "don't worry be happy" insurance. They guy does have a real good rating, though.

Guys, holy crap! I'm grinning from ear to ear! I've hot my HVACs finally. It will fit so well with the rest of my interior!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

good find... hope your happy wit them!!!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah.. we only had a group buy, and website where you can buy them from...


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

They have been back for several months now and can catch them on Ebay at a good price. The high demand brought the back.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..yea, they're on StreetRacerParts.com.. :thumbup: 

..I got 'em..and they're top quality.. :thumbup:


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

*Good to hear*

Phew! I'm glad to hear that they're good quality. I was worrying about all the stories I've heard about the Nis-Nacks ones blinking out at times.

Can't wait to get them in!!!


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

blazin_injun said:


> ..yea, they're on StreetRacerParts.com.. :thumbup:
> 
> ..I got 'em..and they're top quality.. :thumbup:


maybe i suck at the internet...i can't find the sentra/200sx gauges on that site.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yo, if they come out good, and work and shit obviously, let us know. im gonna get some too...


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

yep i picked myself up a set from that same seller.......puttin em in as soon as i get my car back from inspection.....i'll take some pics of ya want. I got the same color glow gauges, and some a faze oil pressure and volt meter that light up the same color, with some neons under the dash also the same, wait till you see how bright my interrior is at nite, LOL


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

I've got a few lights inside as well. Two under the seats and two under the dash, one tucked way back below the radio in the useless little pocket. One dancing one above the radio (can't decide if it looks shitty enough during the day to remove it; looks KILLER at nite), and some indiglo gauges. The only down side I see to this is that I'll have to use a lighter blue color on my gauges than I do now to match the aqua-blue of the HVACs. My wife's telling me all the time that I'm "mixing too many different shades of blue". Damn color-conscious women!

This summer (tell me if this is impossible), I'm going to try and put a blue neon in the center vents, Wayyyy back in there in the dash-cavern so blue light glows out from the vents indirectly. I have no idea how to get in there, yet. But where there's a will there's a way, right?

I also just picked up a dual-LED dome light that is supposed to be super crazy bright. I have a blue dome already, but it's just a sheath of blue rubbery shit over my stock dome bulb. The LEDs will be much better.

After that, I think I'm out of places to put lights (maybe the side vents.... MWAHAHAHAHAHA!)


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

phreako said:


> maybe i suck at the internet...i can't find the sentra/200sx gauges on that site.




http://www.streetracerparts.com/index.asp?PageAction=PROSEARCH&txtSearch=hvac sentra&Page=4


..Whew..if this doesn't work..then use StreetRacerParts "SEARCH" & type 'HVAC 200SX'.. ..its on the 4th page. (($29.00)) :thumbup:


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

Quik_Fix said:


> Phew! I'm glad to hear that they're good quality. I was worrying about all the stories I've heard about the Nis-Nacks ones blinking out at times.
> 
> Can't wait to get them in!!!




..I hear that if you don't "hook'em up" right..they can short-out. And begin to "blink-out." ..but if that happens you could always order an Inverter from StreetRacerParts..


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, my indiglo gauges and my neons are all wired in behind my gauge cluster to some unused connections I found. I ran the power from there to a switch I installed just below and to the right of the steering wheel. That switch controls all my neons, but the gauge faces I just ran right to the cluster, so they're always on. I figured that indiglo doesn't burn out, so why mess with the dimmer or parking lights wiring? My indiglos stay on all the time (looks cool going through an underpass!). I had intented to wire the HVACs the same way, so they're on all the time. Can't see them in the daylight anyway. I've had the gauges in for well over a year and have had no problems. You think the HVAC's will choke if I leave them on all the time?


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

Quik_Fix said:


> Well, my indiglo gauges and my neons are all wired in behind my gauge cluster to some unused connections I found. I ran the power from there to a switch I installed just below and to the right of the steering wheel. That switch controls all my neons, but the gauge faces I just ran right to the cluster, so they're always on. I figured that indiglo doesn't burn out, so why mess with the dimmer or parking lights wiring? My indiglos stay on all the time (looks cool going through an underpass!). I had intented to wire the HVACs the same way, so they're on all the time. Can't see them in the daylight anyway. I've had the gauges in for well over a year and have had no problems. You think the HVAC's will choke if I leave them on all the time?



..Hmm, I guess that would depend on the Inverter.. ..the one StreetRacer sends w/ the HVAC's is small compared to the ones for the Indiglo Gauges.
I got my Indiglo Gauges from ProCarParts & their Inverter is alot bigger.

..but I don't think anything would happpen if they stayed on all the time..if you don't "stress" them.

..if you called StreetRacerParts they could probably answer that question alot better..they have a 1-800 number..


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i got the gauge overlays from the group buy that went on here a bit back, is it the same company? anyway, i got tons of pics, and an install writeup around here somewhere for em if ya look around a bit...did it so they turned off/on whenever my lights were off/on...

sorry for the blury pics, these were taken with my cruddy digicam. new ones soon i think...

Normal Daylight









Turned on.

















they look alot greener than they actually are, i also got the dual color inverter, where its that color, then the ice blue color.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> i got the gauge overlays from the group buy that went on here a bit back, is it the same company?
> 
> they look alot greener than they actually are, i also got the dual color inverter, where its that color, then the ice blue color.



Slayer..yea, StreetRacerParts..is the company that started that GroupBuy..

..they sent me a lil' Inverter that only came in Green.. ..I bought a 4'Way Splitter from them & connected my HVAC's to my Indiglo Gauges.. ..so both units are supplied by one Inverter now..& both change 7'Colors at the same time.. :thumbup:


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

..they sent me a lil' Inverter that only came in Green.. ..I bought a 4'Way Splitter from them & connected my HVAC's to my Indiglo Gauges.. ..so both units are supplied by one Inverter now..& both change 7'Colors at the same time.. 


See, now that sounds good! I'll have to get a hold of them. They have a website I take it?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

theres a 7 color one?! :jawdrop: though, the inverter that came with my gauges had 2 extra plugs on it, n it goes from the auqua color, to the ice color, n fades also, so i just hooked it up to that.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> theres a 7 color one?! :jawdrop: though, the inverter that came with my gauges had 2 extra plugs on it, n it goes from the auqua color, to the ice color, n fades also, so i just hooked it up to that.



LOL..

..well, its advertised as "7-Color" Indiglo Gauges on ProCarParts.. ..but its basically the Aqua to Ice & Fades.. ..no other colors. ..sorry, about gettin' ur hopes up..

QUICK_FIX..
..the site is StreetRacerParts.com.. ..you have to ask for the "Splitter" when ordering..they don't have it shown on the site.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Yay!

I just got the HVAC overlays in the mail today. They look good. Real small inverter, though. One of you guys mentioned that your gauge faces had extra plugs on them.... and I seem to recall seeing something similar on mine. Maybe All I'll have to do is hook these up to the my other inverter and I'll be good to go.

I have the six-color type of gauge faces. I usually keep them on the darkest blue (is that "ice"?) because that's the closest I can get to it matching all my neons. I'd like to make this HVAC that "ice" blue, too.

Now guys, do you think I'll be able to plant a neon way back in my center vent cavity? Opinions?


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Oh, you know what? It just dawned on me.
:dumbass: 


Slayer, you're inverter had two extra plugs because you have no tach. I bet they use the same inverter for your as they did for mine, which uses all four plugs because i have four gauges.

Damn.
Better order a splitter.

Anyone know why streetracerparts.com is down right now?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

nope, my gauge inverter has 4 plugs on it. each of the roudn circles was a different plug, leaving 2 plugs left over to be powered. wouldnt matter if it had a tach er not, cause all the b14's have the same 2 circle thingies 

ok, i found the pics n writeup file i had yesterday, but i go to search for it again, and no matter what i search for, i get this...

"MySQL error reported!

Script: 

Query: SELECT id,user,userid,cat,date,title,description,keywords,bigimage,width,height,filesize,views,medwidth,medheight,medsize,approved,rating,allowprint FROM photos WHERE approved='1' AND cat IN (Array) AND ((title LIKE "% indiglo%" OR description LIKE "% indiglo%" OR keywords LIKE "% indiglo%" OR bigimage LIKE "% indiglo%" OR extra1 LIKE "% indiglo%" OR extra2 LIKE "% indiglo%" OR extra3 LIKE "% indiglo%" OR extra4 LIKE "% indiglo%" OR extra5 LIKE "% indiglo%" OR extra6 LIKE "% indiglo%") OR (title LIKE "indiglo%" OR description LIKE "indiglo%" OR keywords LIKE "indiglo%" OR bigimage LIKE "indiglo%" OR extra1 LIKE "%indiglo%" OR extra2 LIKE "%indiglo%" OR extra3 LIKE "%indiglo%" OR extra4 LIKE "%indiglo%" OR extra5 LIKE "%indiglo%" OR extra6 LIKE "%indiglo%")) ORDER BY disporder,lastpost DESC

Result: Unknown column 'Array' in 'where clause'

Database handle: Resource id #8 "


........anyone know wtf that means?

but, i found the .zip file with all the install pics, and it shows where i originally tapped into for power, if you want those, go here.....

http://nelp.net/slayer/HVAC INSTALL/


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

*Got it...*

Just got the ovelays in the mail Friday. Look good. They did come with the smaller inverter, but I called Sean at streetracerparts.com and ordered a 4-way splitter to attach the HVACs to the inverter for my gauges, so they'll all change colors together (Mine are definitely only 6 colors, though).

Slayer, I'd love to know more specifics of how you wired into your parking lights. I'd rather do that than have them on all the time like I have them now... better safe than sorry.

Maybe I should post pics of me putting it on or something (if the bastards at cardomain.com would let me have my password!!!!!!! )


----------

